# tropical fish vs goldfish



## AquaFin (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm eventually going to get a 40-60 gallon and was debating between a community tank with tropical fish or getting 2-3 fancy goldfish:fish5:. Has anyone had experience with both? What were the pros and cons and which would you recommend?


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Which one do you find to be a nicer  an aquarium isn't about what other people like its about you prefer to watch!


----------



## AquaFin (Feb 10, 2014)

I think both look very nice  I think I can do more with the tropical community tank as far as fish, décor etc but the fancy goldfish are so adorable! I am also trying to get my husband more interested and I think he would prefer the community tropical tank. I just cant decide lol


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

One thing to note is that goldfish are pretty messy fish, not to say that there aren't messy tropical fish. It's just something to think about, a proper cleaning regimen is important for both. I love a community tropical tank though. Also goldfish need a lot of space. 30 gal for one plus 10 gal for each additional one. IMO tropical has a much more vast range of different species. Enjoy though, they're all beautiful and fun. Also get the biggest tank you can, you won't regret it.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I also do agree that community fish provide more options. Also you can place more within a smaller space. And if its something you would like to get into as a couple find something you both like and go from there. However I do warn you about MTS, Multiple Tank Syndrome. This is a condition all of us have! Once you get one you'll find something else you want, or in your case you already want more than one tank type. You will likely end up with both tanks lol. But its a fun and rewarding hobby!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

When you have made up your mind, you may want to come back here and let folks know exactly what you are looking for such as color, movement, contrast in a community tank. Several of us will give you some ideas and will save you from doing a ton of research-*You need to research each fish prior to purchase. The help is free and trust me there is an off the charts knowledge base here.*


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya. It is impressive the amount of knowledge here. I have yet to see a question come up about anything aquarium related that someone doesn't know about!


----------



## AquaFin (Feb 10, 2014)

Im leaning more toward the tropical community tank, I think I will have more fun with that and so will my husband since there are more options and things to play around with. Livebearers kind of scare me as I am not sure what to do about fry overpopulation. Right now I'm leaning toward some neon tetras and mickey mouse platys. I'm going to stay away from guppies because of overbreeding at least for now. Its going to be a while before its up and running and I add fish but petco is having their $1 per gallon sale right now! So I'm hoping to get the tank very soon!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Platys are live beares like guppies.The livebearers also include mollies,swordtails,endlers,and I believe some half beaks(the half beaks wouldn't be problem though IMO).


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Well with live bearers they are great beginner fish. And its really easy to not have them over populate. A) they are very easy to sex out and B) if you don't provide super awesome fry coverage spots you will be giving your fish some of the best food they can get! Also its actually not the easiest thing to get live bearer fry out alive, the mother will often eat them quickly.


----------



## AquaFin (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you guys for your advice, but I decided to go in a completely different direction. I finally got my hubby to show some interest and he wants a salt water tank! I got a 40 gallon today. I am excited for this new adventure and couples hobby , I was surprised he wants one because salt water is so much more expensive. Its going to be a long time before its completed, most likely about a year. Time to go study the saltwater side of this website *reading


----------

